# Bohemian Rhapsody covers- who can find the best/ Strangest!



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Simple you just need to post covers of Bohemian Rhapsody
- Who can find the best/ Strangest!

I'll start with two that fit one for each category= you figure out which one is which, if your game!:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Surely there is a William Shatner version somewhere. I mean, he is so far beyond awesome as to be incomprehensible.

Aha! I KNEW there had to be:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I just knew that this band must have done a version.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I just knew that this band must have done a version.


Hayseed Dixie - Bohemian Rhapsody
Now that is truly awful, god damn awful - good work, top of the strange list I feel-- love the banjo's just sounds so wrong on BR.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Funny A Capella version.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It becomes more clear a few minutes in, and then later it alludes to other Queen famous songs.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Weston said:


> Surely there is a William Shatner version somewhere. I mean, he is so far beyond awesome as to be incomprehensible.
> 
> Aha! I KNEW there had to be:


Very strange, indeed!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Rolf Harris just made me ROTFLOL, I just love that dude!! ... but then you throw William Shatner in my face and I fell of the chair again laughing so hard with cramps that I didn't get of the floor for at least an hour!!

/ptr


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It becomes more clear a few minutes in, and then later it alludes to other Queen famous songs.


Very interesting and quite listenable addition to this Queen BR collection.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Muppets...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Lunasong said:


> Muppets...


Love to see that


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm waiting for the Tromboon version


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

and perhaps the best


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

it's strange that nobody posted this version.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Newton Faulkner


can't stand that chap. Come to think of it, I'm not very fond of BR to begin with. Overexposure, methinks.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It becomes more clear a few minutes in, and then later it alludes to other Queen famous songs.


When I click on the link, it says the video doesn't exist. What happened?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

norman bates said:


> it's strange that nobody posted this version.


Very strange indeed

Must get sore hands or ears or both doing that..........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> When I click on the link, it says the video doesn't exist. What happened?


Maybe Huilunsoittaja can re-post it - I've forgotten what it was, think was quite good, otherwise it can become the 4'33" version of BR.


----------

